# No Time to Die



## Derekh929

Well I can't wait love all the bond films, always go to cinema to see them


----------



## GSI-MAN

Don’t think I have ever been to the cinema to watch a bond film 
But I did say to the mrs that we will have to see it at the cinema 
Looks really good


----------



## Naddy37

Wow!! Looks good.


----------



## Bill58

I'm looking forward to the release. Could this be the best yet?


----------



## Kerr

Hype is big for this one. Hopefully it'll live up to it. 


Only a few months to wait......


----------



## Andyblue

Trailer looks impressive, definitely wanting to watch :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Haven't seen a Bond film since Quantum of Solace, that was a disappointment after Casino Royale and i stopped watching them.


----------



## BrummyPete

Hopefully be good, like the bond films with Daniel Craig 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Bill58 said:


> I'm looking forward to the release. Could this be the best yet?


Couldn't to be worse than the last effort, could it?


----------



## Soul boy 68

I’m liking what I see so far, only hope they’re not the best bits of the film as sometimes with trailers they show the best bits and films can sometimes be disappointing.


----------



## Starbuck88

Yep looks great. Massssssiveeeee Bond fan here.

The only thing about that trailer, all of you re-watch the bit with the DB5 doing a donut with the miniguns firing... the man in black would be mince meat but seems he is invisible...I know it's only a movie but that really broke the movie magic for me


----------



## Gafferinc

I have never watched jimmy bond all the way through. Its just not for me. Same goes for star wars and harry potter


----------



## t1mmy

I enjoy a good Bond film and the trailer looks great.

I though the last one (Spectre) was good, the problem it has was it had to follow Skyfall which was a belter. If Spectre had come first I think people would have liked it a bit more.


----------



## Derekh929

Gafferinc said:


> I have never watched jimmy bond all the way through. Its just not for me. Same goes for star wars and harry potter


That's the great thing with the amount of films released plenty of choice know 50 shades:thumb:

I'm not not into Star Wars or harry snorter though


----------



## Cookies

I absolutely love bond movies, and I genuinely am so looking forward to seeing this one. Definitely one for the cinema!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Serious Performance

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm liking what I see so far, only hope they're not the best bits of the film as sometimes with trailers they show the best bits and films can sometimes be disappointing.


Definately not all the best bits in the first trailer


----------



## cangri

Bond Girl.

That says it all.


----------



## Serious Performance

Starbuck88 said:


> Yep looks great. Massssssiveeeee Bond fan here.
> 
> The only thing about that trailer, all of you re-watch the bit with the DB5 doing a donut with the miniguns firing... the man in black would be mince meat but seems he is invisible...I know it's only a movie but that really broke the movie magic for me


The thing with trailers (especially early teaser trailers or first release trailers), is they are mostly full of shots where the absolute minimum of work has been done to get them passable as a working shot into said trailer. 
For example your DB5 shot may have a feature film target of completion next February, yet a trailer target will come in during October needing completing by November giving just a month to get that shot presentable to go into the trailer.
Very often a trailer shot is very rough and ready but as long as it does the job of selling the film it will kind of do.
I actually thought the shot of the damage down the side of the DB5 looked more hokey than whether or not the guy managed to dodge all the minigun bullets (which from what I could tell were mostly if not all practical squibs rather than added VFX of which there was quite a bit of work elsewhere in the shot) :thumb:

Anyway, hope it doesn't spoil the film which looks to be a good'un!


----------



## Derekh929

Not long know till the fun Starts


----------



## Gas head

I'm glad they went back to aston martins instead of those company car bmws in the pierce brosnan era, 
Not a fanatic but I always enjoy a bond film.
An aston martin group have organised a mass viewing of the new film with private parking at the cinema in Leicester when it is first shown


----------



## dholdi

Hehe, showing my age now, the last one I saw at the cinema was Goldfinger 
Seen all since in one format or another and this looks good.
Agree the best of the latest bunch was Skyfall.


----------



## Gas head

dholdi said:


> Hehe, showing my age now, the last one I saw at the cinema was Goldfinger
> Seen all since in one format or another and this looks good.
> Agree the best of the latest bunch was Skyfall.


From Russia with love was my first at the cinema!


----------



## ianrobbo1

I'm looking forward to seeing this one, I am also a bit dubious about the woman OO, could this be yet another change of sex like Dr. Who?? I really hate it when they introduce stuff for "minority" rights rubbish David Copperfield ETC, anyone with an ounce of intelligence can work that out!! were "minorities" mentioned in the original books, yes in some cases, but in minor roles.


----------



## Philb1965

Love the bond movies especially Daniel Craig, he’s brought a grittiness to the role where some of the early ones were comedic to say the least!

My first at the cinema was Moonraker aged 13 at butlins minehead! Those were the days.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Not a fan of the new format but I may give this a try.


----------



## Derekh929

https://www.esquire.com/uk/design/a31003673/no-time-to-die-aston-martin-james-bond/


----------



## VW STEVE.

He's the best bond yet.


----------



## Starbuck88

Been put back to November!


----------



## stonejedi

Starbuck88 said:


> Been put back to November!


Had my tickets booked for release date,not a squeak of information from Cineworld about the change..Thanks for the heads up mate:thumb:,I'm just about to get in contact with them now for a rant.SJ.


----------



## Derekh929

Even bond can been beaten with this virus, I think we just take things to far know, but hey the media peedle fear and people buy fear, but don't buy good news


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Will there be a pink Bond car in the future?


----------



## VW STEVE.

Starbuck88 said:


> Been put back to November!


...........crazy isn't it?. Think it's already late being released & now this. Stick it straight on to blu ray.:devil:


----------



## Starbuck88

Aye, they are typically/historically always released in November, however it should have been released November 2019. See, if they had hit their planned release date the first time round they wouldn't be having to do this.


----------



## atbalfour

Read the title and thought this was another coronavirus thread!!!


----------



## Starbuck88

See how DC has asked them not to market this as his last outing....does that mean a number 6 from mr I want to slash my wrists?


----------



## Serious Performance

Derekh929 said:


> Even bond can been beaten with this virus, I think we just take things to far know, but hey the media peedle fear and people buy fear, but don't buy good news


It'll be due to the delay in China getting films assessed / censored for release with cinemas having been closed for a period of time. Theres supposedly delays of up to two months at present and it's affecting releases and the all important opening weekend takings. 
I'd heard it being discussed a few weeks ago so not surprised they've pulled it... And by pulling it asap possibly means the pick of a better slot down the line if other productions go the same way at the risk of losing money or box office position.


----------

